# Crossroads before the IBEW



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Phone them up. Better yet, drive down and talk to someone. It's not an unreasonable question, and it's really only one they can answer with any certainty. 

As an old friend of mine used to say, "Make an ask out of yourself". :smile:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Great advice Marc.
Communication is paramount.
Let your IBEW liaison know your situation and ask them where you stand and if you should pay for and stay In your current situation.
If I were on that committee I would look very highly on that and help you out as much as I could.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Many times a visit and face to face outweigh the impression any call can make.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I DO NOT believe in paying for schooling that one can get for free from the IBEW or ABC, I could be wrong BUT I have never seen anyone that paid for apprentice training that did not overpay, did not get anything near as good as IBEW offers, DID NOT WASTE THEIR TIME.

Just my 2¢


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

brian john said:


> I DO NOT believe in paying for schooling that one can get for free from the IBEW or ABC, I could be wrong BUT I have never seen anyone that paid for apprentice training that did not overpay, did not get anything near as good as IBEW offers, DID NOT WASTE THEIR TIME.
> 
> Just my 2¢


Not all electrical contractors who are ABC members pay for schooling.


----------



## Furious_Father_Salt (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey everyone, just an update.

I got some information from my union and the school they partner with (Local 58 and EITC ), and I learned that I wouldn't be getting in by the July interviews so I was advised to gather paperwork and proof of hours and go in for another interview. (Which would be my third interview.) 
For now I'm gonna do the paperwork but I will be changing to a residential employer for the better experience.

Long may the sun shine!


----------



## Furious_Father_Salt (Jan 25, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> Great advice Marc.
> Communication is paramount.
> Let your IBEW liaison know your situation and ask them where you stand and if you should pay for and stay In your current situation.
> If I were on that committee I would look very highly on that and help you out as much as I could.


Appreciate the advice, I went in person but they sent me to the school for answers. Told me to bite the bullet and pay for year 2 with whomever I choose and 'keep waiting' or file for another interview.


----------

